# White Rock Decoys Cyber Monday Sale!



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Join us on Monday Dec. 2nd for HUGE discounts on select products.

This is our final sale before Spring Snow Goose season, so don't miss it!

*http://www.whiterockdecoys.com*


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

The Cyber Monday sale is up and running on our website NOW!

Head on over and take advantage of these huge deals that won't be seen again before next fall!

http://www.whiterockdecoys.com


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Just picked up some of those bags for the blinds. Used to velcro shells to the blinds but these things look like they would take up a lot less storage being you can keep them right on the blinds. Very nice product fellas. How high do they actually stick up on the blinds? Do they obstruct your view at all??


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet! :beer:

The stake is about 9". They were designed to stick up just high enough above the stubble to fill with air. This gives you the movement and shadows that help conceal the blinds. We hunt out of the original X-landers and use 3 BDD's per blind. At that height they really level out the look of the spread (no humps).

Different guys like to place them different places on the blind...if you've got a buddy with a bobble head, you can put it right in front of his face (Ha!). We've heard of guys using up to 6 per blind.


----------

